# chinese tractor



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

whats a chinese tractor ???????????


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

A tractor made in China! Seriously though, there are a few lines that show up under different names such a Farm Pro and Jimna. I think a lot of them are shipped unassembled from China and put together by independent dealers and sold for a pretty low price. You get what you pay for. It is my understanding if you like to wrench and have a dealer who has a good pipeline to parts, then it might be a good deal. Kind of a "pay now or pay later" type of deal in reverse. Read some of the threads in this section. You probably find some good links. Interesting, but not something I would buy, but I'm sure it is right for some people.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are you thinking about a Jinma now jbetts13
:question:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

nope l will stick to my us and canadian made tractors


----------

